# Steerpike's "DRAGON'S EGG" RPG



## Steerpike (Dec 15, 2012)

For those who wanted to play, here are the races available (with a few bullet points about each), as well as a listing of classes. I'm sure these will be familiar to most of you. I'll provide details about the classes later, but this will give you guys something to contemplate in the mean time.

*RACES*

1. Dwarf

Animosity (Elves): -2 CHA penalty when dealing with elves with whom they are not closely associated.
	Deepvision (120')
	Determine Depth and Direction Underground
	Emnity (Orcs and Goblins): +1 to hit; -4 to CHA checks
	Defensive Expertise (Giants and Ogres): +4 AC
	Resistant to Magic: +3 to Saves against spells and spell-like effects
	Resistant to Fear: +2 to Saves
	Resistant to Poison: +2 to Saves
	Stonecraft: +2/+4 to determining characteristics of stone, weaknesses, etc.
	+1 CON /  -1 DEX
	+2 to find traps inside structures (if a thief)

2. Elf

Enhanced Senses: +2 to any check involving listening.
	Twilight Vision
	Move Silently: No penalty at up to one-half speed; -5 at full speed.
	Spell Resistance: +10 to saves against sleep or charm type spells
	Spot Hidden Doors: automatic check within five feet of door; +2 to check when searching
	Weapon Training: +1 to hit with longbow, shortbow, longsword, or shortsword.
	+1 DEX / -1 CON
	+2 move silent; +2 find traps (if a ranger)
	+2 listen; +2 move silently; +2 find traps (if a thief)

3. Half-Elf

Empathy: +2 to CHA checks
	Move Silently: (same as elf)
	Spot Hidden Doors: automatic check within five feet; +1 to check when searching.
	+2 to move silent and find traps (if a ranger)
	+2 to listen, find traps, and move silent (if a thief)
	Half elves favoring the elven lineage also get:
		+1 DEX; -1 CON
		Spell Resistance: +4 to saves against sleep or charm type spells
	Half Elves favoring human lineage also get:
		+2 to all attribute checks.
		+ 2 to saves against sleep or charm type spells

4. Halfling

Fearless: +2 to all saves against fear
	Hide: Successful DEX check allows halfing to hide, becoming practically invisible.
	Move Silently: Move up to half-speed with no penalty; Up to full speed at -5.
	Duskvision
	+1 to all CON saving throws
	+1 DEX / -1 STR
	+2 conceal; +2 move silently (if a ranger)
	+2 hide; +2 move silently (if a thief)

5. Human

Receive an additional "prime attribute," for a total of three.

*CLASSES*


Fighter
Ranger
Thief
Assassin
Barbarian
Monk
Wizard
Illusionist
Cleric
Druid
Knight
Paladin
Bard
 Runecaster (dwarf only)


This should give you enough to be considering possible characters and backgrounds. More to come. I'll let you know where we are playing once that has been settled.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome.

Humans and Halflings look cool, but I may go with a Dwarf Ranger (or Dwarf 'Caver' or 'Cavern-delver,' If you get my drift).  Or there are other things too.  So many ideas...

Thanks Steerpike!


----------



## shangrila (Dec 16, 2012)

How do we play? Is there still room to join?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 16, 2012)

I plan to start around the first of the year. I'll be posting more rules and information between now and then. We're going to be playing here on this site, thanks to Black Dragon, so that's cool.

@shangrila - yes, there is still room. It is good to have a lot of people to start, because some players invariably drop off.


----------



## Shockley (Dec 16, 2012)

My only question is why elves don't have a nega-dwarf trait, otherwise I'm excited to go forward with this.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 16, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> We're going to be playing here on this site, thanks to Black Dragon, so that's cool.



Hey cool!  Thanks Tony!


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 16, 2012)

Shockley said:


> My only question is why elves don't have a nega-dwarf trait, otherwise I'm excited to go forward with this.



Good question. I may have overlooked it in the rules. If not, it makes sense to add it in. Even if the elves themselves don't have animosity, the fact that dwarves do would affect their dealings in both directions.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 21, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> 2. Elf
> 
> Enhanced Senses: +2 to any check involving listening.





Does this apply to those elves with wives too?
Or do old married couples get a penalty for listening to that familiar grating sound?
"Do not tell me you did not hear me
e, you are an elf, you heard me tell you to take out the garbage!"


----------

